# G-Body Interiors....



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Please Post your G-Body Interiors....Need ideas for my interior....


Thanks
Big Mike


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

No pics yet but heres a general idea of my low budget interior im doing in my regal. I already reupholstered the door panels with vinyl and some lightweight batting(foam), then made a backing for the window switches and installed the door pulls. They look a lot smoother without all the cheesy factory chrome stripping on them. total cost on those was about $8. For the seats, i'm copying the stock patterns and doing them in white with black piping. I'll also be doing the back side panels, center console, and already did the rear speaker shelf. Total cost(not including my labor) will be about $100 :biggrin: I can snap some pics of the door panels if you want.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 8 2005, 02:17 AM~3964805
> *No pics yet but heres a general idea of my low budget interior im doing in my regal.  I already reupholstered the door panels with vinyl and some lightweight batting(foam), then made a backing for the window switches and installed the door pulls.  They look a lot smoother without all the cheesy factory chrome stripping on them.  total cost on those was about $8.  For the seats, i'm copying the stock patterns and doing them in white with black piping.  I'll also be doing the back side panels, center console, and already did the rear speaker shelf.  Total cost(not including my labor) will be about $100 :biggrin:    I can snap some pics of the door panels if you want.
> *


post some pics homie!


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

More later


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

Oh and covered the screws so dont worry.  

ahah


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84RegalRider_@Oct 8 2005, 06:22 PM~3967414
> *Oh and covered the screws so dont worry.
> 
> ahah
> *


what did you cover the screws with? "button toppers"?

pics on my panels will be up in the morn


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT

Someone has to have some Pics....


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

few more


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

y


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

Got better pics but too lazy to down size them, so enjoy what u get


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Someone has to have Decent Interior pics...I even want show Quality Interiors.....


----------



## 84RegalRider (Jun 27, 2004)

Why not just get some vinyal and pick 2 colors and use that. For most of the fabic use the color your car is and just have another color as most of a insert.
Kinda like my bur and white.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

My old cutlass


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Oct 13 2005, 12:23 PM~3993287
> *My old cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Clean...I like the colors...

What else is out there....I know there is more!!!!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

some of my work but not g-body


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

the upholstery...not the girls!!


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 15 2005, 12:10 AM~4004010
> *the upholstery...not the girls!!
> *


O Ok...I see the upholstery now.... :biggrin:


----------



## jimmyboi (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 14 2005, 10:10 PM~4004010
> *the upholstery...not the girls!!
> *


 :dunno: wats wrong with the girls? they all look fine to me


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

here are some pics of my cuttlas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

some more :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Not that's what i wanted to see....That's Clean Bro....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Any More Pics :dunno:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 20 2005, 11:38 PM~4043063
> *:biggrin:
> *



Anymore Pics of the interior??


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86TXMonte_@Oct 21 2005, 07:09 AM~4044368
> *Anymore Pics of the interior??
> *



nope here is the car


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

:0


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

clean :biggrin:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

HERES MY CUTLASS


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

hey mikey... lits get started!! uffin:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Cool...I'll be taking off the plastic pieces this weekend.....


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Post Show Interiors....


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Somebody :dunno:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

you can see some of the interiors.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

dont feel like resizing.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Nice Rides....


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

i have hundreds of pictures of interiors and over 20k plus pics of rides. 

need more references?


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

Just need different pics of Interiors..Different patterns....Different Colors...differnt material..need Ideas to do my monte...Consoles, and Dash Pictues....WOuld be could too


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

better pic mikey


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 4 2005, 10:31 PM~4141250
> *better pic mikey
> *



Thats what im talking about....
Good looking out Robert......I like that but it needs more of a color contrast....


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGCRAIG (Jul 1, 2005)

here's mine
86 cutty


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

That's pretty clean BigC


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT for more interiors....


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

To
The
Top


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt  post some pillow back seats in a g body


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Nov 4 2005, 09:49 PM~4141328
> *
> *



nice interiors,id like to play with the top 2 models also.


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

i know there is more out there,i did a seach through google and all and i cant find shit....i wanna see some o.g. interiors redone...the crush is tight but not what im looking for


----------



## Saint (Sep 19, 2005)

hahaha thats great u can see that chicks nipple lol


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## ReturnOfThaKilla (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonteLoko87_@Oct 24 2005, 07:57 PM~4063605
> *:0
> *


Fuccin Sick! :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Saint_@Dec 22 2005, 06:01 PM~4462584
> *hahaha thats great u can see that chicks nipple lol
> *


THAT CHICKS SLOPPY AS FUCK ID RATHER SEE MY DOGS NIPPLES~


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

lol that chick was cute....im diggin the interior pic of that uniques ride..lol


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ARE U KIDDING ME FLOPPY SAGGYASS TITTIES "EGGS IN PLASTIC BAGGS" AND ROLLS UNDER HER 24"CHIN/NECKTHING~
YALL MUST NEVER TAPP TRIM INSHAPE GIRLS ~ :uh: 
FUCKIT IF IT GETS YA HARD ITS WHAT U DIG THEN WHATEVER JUS MY PERSONAL OPINION,IM JUS CLOWNIN ANYWAYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
PROLLY STINKSNASTY UNDER THEM ROLLS IN THE HEAT~
ROUGHHHHHHHHH :uh: 
BUT THE WHIP IS THIGHT


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

My interior is going to be the first thing I do, I already started but a lot has been going on that makes money and time a huge set back! I at least want to finish my interior myself, and then take care of the trunk and interior. I'll let someone else do them.


----------



## uce84 (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## KaLiRiDeR (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tufly_@Dec 11 2005, 12:51 AM~4381590
> *ttt  post some pillow back seats in a g body
> *


Here's my old grey leather pillow tops that will hopefully be replaced with some white/black piping non pillow tops i'm still in the process of sewing up. i'll get some clearer pics this weekend.


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

heres mine all the way from Australia,


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@May 24 2007, 10:44 PM~7974992
> *heres mine all the way from Australia,
> *


i'm loving the green  ... it's crazy seeing a cutlass with the steering wheel on the right, but that i like that the interior is simple, but it stands out! nice job... :thumbsup:


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

'78 regal it is, unfortunatly i cant take full credit for the interior, it was done by the previous owner. the RHD conversion was done by me though, its nice and simple, and very comfortable!


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

very clean!


----------

